# V NOSE trailers



## knothead (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a chance to get a deal on a 14 ft V nose trailer for the same price as a 14 ft subnose. As well the vnose has the extra height over the snub nose trailers for the same price.

I have had snub nose trailers my question is it there any disadvantage to having the v nose ???

The only problem I can see is I will not be able to open my doors on my work canopy while attached to my trailer.

I do not always need my trailer so I keep lots of tools in my work canopy and I have no intrest swaping tools to the trailer every time I needed it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sounds like you answered your own concern.
If you can't open the cap without unhooking the trailer, I see that as a huge PITA that I would stay away from.
Just my opinion


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that the front of the trailer is so close that you cloud not open the door on a typical truck cap.

Do those V nose go right up to the hitch?

Good deal with the V and extra height for the same $, the V nose will be easier to pull a lot less wind resistance.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I find the extra space in the V part of the trailer is almost useless. More times than not you just throw a bunch of crap up there. That is the hardest part of the trailer to organize. Plus, if you do start piling stuff up there it adds a bunch more tongue weight.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I find the extra space in the V part of the trailer is almost useless. More times than not you just throw a bunch of crap up there. That is the hardest part of the trailer to organize. Plus, if you do start piling stuff up there it adds a bunch more tongue weight.


What are you talking about? That's the perfect place to store your new HEPA filter


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I bought a V-nose for the wind resistance advantage. I'm not sure exactly how much room between the nose and the tailgate(and it probably varies from manufacturer) but there are a couple or four of inches clearance with the tailgate down.

I wouldn't be surprised if it saves as much as 1 mpg or more but I've never heard any reliable hard stats on it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

You're on the road too much and not workin':laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> You're on the road too much and not workin':laughing::laughing:


 I pull mine every day and most days I put around 120miles on the rig.

Always wonder how much a v nose would help with MPG. doing 70mph it's a rolling brick.

Cole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

V-nose advantage is debatable. I have never noticed any MPG difference when towing either and we ended up selling the v-nose because the extra space the v created didn't help at all. believe it or not most of the drag of a trailer comes from the rear. If you use a truck to tow the trailer then you prob wont notice any difference at all because of the low pressure area behind the truck. If you are using a car then gains could be had.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a 24' v nose snowmobile trailer & a 16' utility trailer & pulling with the same truck I have never noticed difference in mileage or effort. I have towed both trailers hundreds of miles at a time & if you didn't look back you would not know the difference. My v nose is for sleds & quads so I used the front area to build a storage cabinet with a bench top & shelves, worked out nice & I can still get out the front door. In fact I am looking for another v nose for pick up & hauling solar panels in as having access from both ends will be a nice feature for how it will be set up.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont know if the V-nose helps milage either but i do like the V for added tool storage. I have two shelves built in mine and they hold alot of tools/supplies. The downside is the additional tongue weight.


----------



## knothead (Sep 30, 2007)

ITs a pace american and the nose ends about 1 foot from the end of the hitch.

I don't have a standard canopy, I have a cargo body fiberglass with barn doors on the rear and the tailgate is not on the truck.

I am going back east for a trip so I am weighing my options plus I don't want a brand new trailer sitting in my yard while I am away.

I been looking over the postings of trailer setups and its funny I don't thin k I have seen one v nose trailer modified.

I do like the extra footage for storage but will prob not load it up with too much besides a beer firdge flip down LCD recliner.................


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I love the V nose. I store almost 30 systainers in 4 racks up front and it lets my 12" trailer cary a 24" ladder inside on the floor. with mine hooked up i can still open my tailgate. If the xtra height allows you to walk around easly inside :thumbsup:. you could try hooking up the V nose and see if you can get into the back if not take a pass on it
Craig


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The other thing to remember is your tounge weight with the v nose. If you load up the front with storage then your going to increase your tounge weight over whats recommended. Mine is at 20% tounge with just a flat nose as i have a lot of weight forward of the axles but you do need 10-15% at best. You should also double check your hitch rateings to be sure it can take the extra load. They should have a capacity rateing on them to show what they are rated for.


----------



## profiler (Jan 27, 2010)

*v nose*

No question. I have both and love the vnose. You should be able to open the truck. As a matter of fact. Crazy, but I also carried couple long pcs of trough on my pickup too. I'm buying another just like it but longer.  hope that helps.


----------

